# FALLA LCD  LG  se enciende cuando quiere..¿que sera?



## kelokotio (Jun 17, 2011)

Hola a todos los foreros y amigos que por aquí andan.tengo un lcd  Lg..no me acuerdo exacto el modelo,el tema es que al darle al mando a distancia,la tele enciende,vamos eso creo,el led se vuelve azul,en  vez de rojo,y si apagas igual...osea que la fuente esta arrancando no?..no es el standby..ese que tantos problemas da en las dichosas fuentes conmutadas..mis conocimentos de electronica son de hace 20 años,que no existian si no las fuentes de toda la vida,ya saben..el puente,los diodos,y se estabilizaba y poco mas...bueno como les decia,se ve que la fuente arranca,o se apaga,si le damos al mando...pero la pantalla no se ilumina,y no hay ni audio..ni menu...ni señal  de ningun tipo...pero si lo apago y al rato voy y lo enciendo arranca el condenado,y no le pasa nada...al dia siguiente igual...me tinen loco..arranca cuando quiere..no se si sera el inverter ese famoso del que se  habla ... no se que medir o que probar, les agradeceria enormemente....,conocimiento,y herramienta tengo..un saludo a todos..y gracias
Antonio


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 17, 2011)

> * LCD  LG  se enciende cuando quiere..¿que sera?*


Se trata de un televisor con carácter fuerte 



Hablando en serio, el hecho de saber que se enciende cuando quiere no representa gran información para conocer la causa del problema. Solamente te sugiere por *donde empezar a buscar*.

Es un problema constante en los aparatos actuales la falla por condensadores secos, en estos casos, casos el síntoma aparece tímidamente y con el tiempo se va dando cada vez más seguido.
Generalmente son electrolíticos de la fuente, pero puede ser cualquiera, todo depende de donde haya condensadores "exigidos" en corriente.

Lo más facil para empezar es desarmar el televisor y ponerte a buscar electrolíticos hinchados. Aunque ojo! porque que no esté hinchado no significa que esté bien, por eso esto en realidad debe hacerse con un medidor de ESR.

Si no ves nada raro, te quedan dos opciones:
1- Buscate el circuito, pasá el link y preparate para hacer mediciones con el televisor enchufado.
2- Seguí publicando tu problema en diferentes sitios pero especificando tambien MODELO. Con suerte te podés encontrar con alguien que haya reparado uno igual y se trate de fallas caracteristicas del modelo.


----------



## kelokotio (Jun 17, 2011)

Hola ..gracias Eduardo,en cuanto al tema de ponerlo en otros foros,y sitios..lo he puesto en yoreparo..que supongo que conozcas,mas bien por contrastar opiniones ,no por otra cosa..bien ,en cuanto al tema de los electroliticos,sera cuestion de mirarlos..de todas formas el aparato no tiene mas que tres años,mas o menos..pero puede ser..lo que me extraña  es que parrece  que la fuente esta arrancando bien,como dije pasa del stamby..pero habria que ver si saca todas  las tensiones la fuente.. a ver si tengo tiempo,y le meto mano...el tema es que como todavia vamos escapando con eso de dejarlo descansar,y que va arrancando..pero eso hasta que me coja con los cables cruzados,y lo desmonte..o ya la falla 
se haga mas grave..muchas gracias por todo,y ya contaré..saludos


----------

